# So proud of Huginn!



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Last night was our last night of puppy class. He got to show off his "tricks" he learned "bang!" kind of/sort of "roll over" and of course like every good 4 month old puppy "jump." 
We did our test for the AKC Star Puppy and passed, I was worried about our loose leash walking because if anyone got in front of us he tried to herd them, but he did fantastically. In the down stay we had two options, the trainer walks around or I walk around. Since she asked everyone to not get in front of us (reduce his herding drive) I opted to do it on my own since we have been working really hard on it. I was so proud, the 6 year old (human) in the class came darting out of the aisle in the middle of his down stay, ran a circle in front of us and took off. . . Huginn stayed focused on me the WHOLE time and barely twitched an ear at the child. That was my proudest moment as a fur mom yet! 
So as of last night, Huginn is an AKC Star Puppy, I just have to send in the paper work. 

Now, our trainer wants us to take the Intermediate Class to get our CGC. I really want to do it for the CGC, but considering our differences in opinion on a lot of things I don't know if I should. Its also a PetSmart class, but our store skips the normal intermediate class which is nothing but "heel" and teaches the CGC instead. So, I have two options:
1) Deal with the trainer and do the CGC at PetSmart who is a certified CGC evaluator so I will have it on the last day of the class (6 weeks from this coming Tuesday) or
2) Wait until he is 6 months old (2 more months) and start the classes at the Spokane Dog Training Club, which will start in June .. . which as I am typing this I am remembering that I will be in Western Washington for the month of July. So, actually option two is wait until September 10th to take the CGC class, which will mean I can't start agility training at the SDTC until next January. 
3) Teach him the tasks for the CGC myself and then find out where I can take the test. . . 

What would you do if you were in my situation.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

wow great job huginn!! and great job to you too for doing such a great job with him!
i would wait till the 6 month mark while your waiting you can also do some work with him


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

My dilemma with waiting for two more months is that I will actually be waiting six more months before I can take any other classes with him. . . Honestly, I wanted to be taking an agility class this summer rather than just hiking with him.

He's so smart, that I feel like anything I can come up with to teach him on my own I would be wasting his talent and he'll be almost a year old before he does anything worth doing with his life.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Why not just do it at PetSmart? You can get it out of the way. It may not be the most pleasurable option, but I think it's better than waiting on hold for several months.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I took Rocky to Petsmart. It wasn't the best but they had the equipment and it gave him the opportunity to get out of the house and be exposed to lessons and the equipment. You might not agree with the trainer on everything, but at least you can work with him and get him his CGC. I think it's better then having him home and bored and not getting the stimulation he needs. 

The only thing with the agility is that you have to be careful about starting him too young on some of the things. I did agility with one of my chow pups with an AKC agility judge. She was really strict about the puppies not doing any sort of the jumps or anything high before they were a certain age so that they wouldn't hurt their knees and hips. My pup was more then willing to learn everything, but we had to watch and make sure the tables were really low and the jumps were really low. Even then, he ended up blowing both knees before he was 4 years old. That was probably genetics and being neutered too young, but still, you have to be really careful when they are young. 

If you start him on agility before he's a year, make sure you get an experienced agility trainer.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

That's kind of what I was thinking, but those children . . . they are coming back . . . 

I just want to do what is best for Huginn, he is such a high drive dog I don't think I can let him sit that long. . . and she is a good trainer. . . she's just a horrible nutritionist. . . but it will give me a chance to show off how a raw fed dog grows and looks when he gets to getting some omega 3s he will be so shiny and soft. 
I don't know. This is a tough decision. . . and I have 6 days to decide. . .

Chowder, thanks for pointing that out. That is one of the reasons that I want to go to the SDTC for agility this summer, they have some of the best agility trainers in the area that have been competing for years and from what I am told, really know what they are doing. The intro agility class is no jumps if I remember correctly, but I will definitely remember to talk to them about it. They also offer herding classes out at some of the local farms that we may do, but all of that requires the CGC. . . man timing sucks.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

After a lot of thinking, I have decided that for my stress level it is best for us to not take the next step in the class from PetSmart. Partially, because the class starts during the busiest week of the school quarter right now and as it is already I am working my butt off to make time to make sure that Mr. Hugs gets the right amount of attention and mental stimulation while I try to pass this quarter. 
So, what I am going to do is look for the list of things on the CGC teach him what I can and find an evaluator. If we don't pass we will try and take a class in the fall. Seeing as how he is young, the things he will need to learn for agility and obedience that won't be too strenuous will be things that I am confident I can teach him on my own. So, instead of going to training class on Tuesdays I will be spending it hiking and doing outside training with my puppy. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like fun! 

Since you aren't exactly 100% happy with the trainer, I would shop around and explore you options with trainers in your area. You might find a better fit where you and Huginn can grow endlessly!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Why not just do it at PetSmart? You can get it out of the way. It may not be the most pleasurable option, but I think it's better than waiting on hold for several months.


that would be my answer.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't forget to socialise like hell. (Huggin, not you ). So, so important at this age, especially with herding dogs.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Great job on acing your first class with Huggin! Even if you decided not to do the advanced class there are lots of things you can do on your own with Huggin to keep him ahead of the game. Remember he's a BC, and he's hardwired to keep learning. You can even get him started at home on your own with agility foundation work. Is there any way you can go and observe a few of their beginner Agility classes? That way you can start him at home yourself using their training style!

Good luck!


----------

